# Computer froze--lost all work on & old settings to uTorrent



## JohnnyS (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi:

I'm using uTorrent 1.6.1, every now and then my computer freezes; if I'm downloading and/or seeding in uTorrent I've always been able to regain my work. When I restart my computer (using Windows XP Media Center Edition) all my settings just come right back! It's just like Firefox, where it has a built-in session manager crash recovery system but with uTorrent it's automatic. So when my computer freezes, I reboot and uTorrent retains all my torrents that I was working on.

But this time, my computer froze, I rebooted and uTorrent went back to the very first installation mode! That is not the only thing, all my worked disappeared (I had about 5 torrents going) and all my settings on utorrent were lost as well!!!

All my settings such as where I saved my torrents, my upload & download speed settings, my port forwarding number and some tweaks like turning off the diskio flush files because of a conflict with my Google Desktop software; all of it was gone!! uTorrent had the look of the first time I installed it on my computer--what happened?

Is it possible to get back to that point in time where my uTorrent settings were before my computer froze? I tried a system restore twice, once I went back 24 hours and my second try I went back 72 hours--neither worked! My uTorrent lost all my work and all my old settings, is there any way to recover my lost work and go back to my old settings in uTorrent?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.


----------

